# Foglight install



## sk8racer182 (Nov 11, 2007)

Im looking to do a foglight install, wondering if anyone else has done it, i have the gli grille and am looking to fill the holes. If anyone has any input that would be awesome. i just am looking for basic info, how long it takes, if i need to cut any wires, etc. (the dealer said its not an option for my car but i found a kit on oempl.us) Thanks. also want to know if the euro switch is fully compatable with the stock wireing


----------



## kaner05jetta (Dec 16, 2006)

Depends if you go the relay way, or OEM way.
Relay way (the route I'm on temporarily), is pretty simple.
OEM way is a little more complicated, but not so much that you'll pull your hair out. You'll also need a VAGCOM to enable them.

I'm a total newb to modifying cars, so the install took me a few hours to accomplish.

Oh, and the euro switch question...yes. the only thing you'll have to worry about is adding wires to the current setup...but that's easy stuff.
Look under the DIY/FAQ section in the Golf/Jetta V forum, that'll give you an idea helping you decide if you want to tackle it or not.


_Modified by kaner05jetta at 1:57 PM 12-4-2007_


----------



## sk8racer182 (Nov 11, 2007)

deffinatly looking to go oem


----------



## kaner05jetta (Dec 16, 2006)

Damn, you live in NJ?
Want to hook me up with some VAGCOM help?


----------



## veedubb87 (Mar 28, 2006)

*Re: Foglight install (sk8racer182)*

if you do it, please document the installation with photos


----------



## RINGSROC (Apr 2, 2007)

*Re: Foglight install (veedubb87)*

ECStuning.com has a great set and you can click on the install instructions link too!







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








http://www.ecstuning.com/stage/edoc/mkvfog.pdf


----------



## sk8racer182 (Nov 11, 2007)

*Re: Foglight install (07JettaMK5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *07JettaMK5* »_ECStuning.com has a great set and you can click on the install instructions link too!







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








http://www.ecstuning.com/stage/edoc/mkvfog.pdf

That install guide makes me feel a lot better about doing this.. thanks a lot. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## RINGSROC (Apr 2, 2007)

*Re: Foglight install (sk8racer182)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## zonehawk (Sep 24, 2006)

*Re: Foglight install (07JettaMK5)*

i did it the oem way, enabled with vagcom, and works great. i even unplugged one fog light to see if the mfd would tell me, and of course it did. and was not hard at all. the hardest part was getting the wires through firewall. 
OEM all the way.


----------



## vr_vento95 (Nov 26, 2004)

*Re: Foglight install (zonehawk)*

So a highline control module is not required to make them work OEM? Just the foglight kit, harness, euro switch and VAG com?


----------



## LarryZ (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: Foglight install (vr_vento95)*

Check your cecm number against the list that the Vag-Com guys put together. If it's highline, you're set. If not, you're not. Replacing the cecm doesn't take a rocket scientist, but it DOES take some cash and about 25 minutes.


----------



## sk8racer182 (Nov 11, 2007)

how much is SOME CASH?!?!?!?


----------



## Snow-Jet-MK5 (Jan 20, 2006)

*Re: (sk8racer182)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sk8racer182* »_how much is SOME CASH?!?!?!?

Like $300 New or $125 Used


----------



## LarryZ (Jul 27, 2007)

*Somewhat less.*

actually, you can get brand new for $253 plus shipping. the budget way to go is relay, but you don't get light out detection (if that's important to you).
the new cecm is as close as you can get to factory.
in case you haven't already seen it, check this thread... http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2213718

_Modified by LarryZ at 7:53 AM 12-9-2007_


_Modified by LarryZ at 7:54 AM 12-9-2007_


----------



## sk8racer182 (Nov 11, 2007)

alright well according to that forum my ecu supports it... and in the vag settings there is a setting to turn them on so im assuming they are compatable.


----------



## SJvedubSJ (May 5, 2007)

*Re: (sk8racer182)*

Since you already have the GLI grills, all you need is the wiring harness from ECSTuning.com, and the foglights. You can purchase the non projected or projected foglights on ebay (shipped from Hong Kong what ever that means just to get to pay extra for shipping those fookers).
Just make sure to purchase H11 wire harness and H11 foglight cause they make H7 harness/foglight also. This would be the budget route


----------



## rabbitransit (Feb 18, 2007)

*Re: Foglight install (sk8racer182)*

I installed fogs via the relay route. Unless you already have a highline I would not bother switching CECM's to go the full "OEM" route. In my opinion, not worth $250 for bulb detection. One technicality that some may need to address is that in some states, fogs need to be disabled while high beams are on. An installation from a CECM should do that. I made my own relay controller with additional logic to enable this limitation, but for those that use the aftermarket relay kit realize that it may meet this silly inspection requirement. With respect to warranty issues, I think it would be easier to defend my installation with a dealer than that in which someone mucked with the CECM and Vagcomm'ed. Attached is the schematic for a controller with the disable feature and how my "non OEM" installation looks. 


















_Modified by rabbitransit at 7:02 PM 3-20-2008_


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

could this circuit have been done a little simpler using one relay instead of three?


----------



## rabbitransit (Feb 18, 2007)

*Re: (Audi4u)*

you need a second relay for the high beam disable option, the third relay is of a lower coil power rating to minimize the current draw through the switch trigger lead. 


_Modified by rabbitransit at 1:00 PM 3-24-2008_


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: (rabbitransit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rabbitransit* »_
you need a second relay for the high beam disable option, the third relay was to minimize the current draw through the switch trigger lead. 

How about if you used one relay, connected the negative side of the coil to the the high beam output so that when the the high beams are off the relay sees negative through the windings in the high beam bulbs. And when the high beams are on the relay wouldn't be able to turn on because there would be no difference of potential.
What do you think?


----------



## rabbitransit (Feb 18, 2007)

*Re: (Audi4u)*

That would work.
you may want to put a diode in the switch lead to prevent current from back feeding into the switch. I also prefer to have the option to work with high beams on at the same time and so can leave the highbeam lead unconnected untill I have to go to DMV. 
You get a the ribbon for cheapest approach










_Quote, originally posted by *Audi4u* »_
How about if you used one relay, connected the negative side of the coil to the the high beam output so that when the the high beams are off the relay sees negative through the windings in the high beam bulbs. And when the high beams are on the relay wouldn't be able to turn on because there would be no difference of potential.
What do you think?


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: (rabbitransit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rabbitransit* »_ 
You get a the ribbon for cheapest approach

















Haven't you heard cheap is my middle name. 
Sometimes less is more. Less to fail.


----------

